
Dfinity Motoko Language - woozyolliew
https://sdk.dfinity.org/
======
edmundDFN
"We are also working on adding Rust support to the SDK". Rust developers would
appreciate this! Onwards and upwards

------
zook10
“Motoko statically compiles to WebAssembly, a portable binary format that
abstracts cleanly over modern computer hardware, and thus permits its
execution broadly on the Internet, and the Internet Computer.” Andreas
Rossberg is on the team behind this, he’s one of the designers of WebAssembly.

~~~
exclusionzone
Compiling to webassembly is definitely a good thing in my opinion. We need to
get the Internet off javascript and start using real programming languages to
build next generation applications on the Internet.

------
ocluf
Looks very interesting, especially the fact that you don’t need databases. Is
there any more info om the memory model?

------
tirreg9
Really enjoyed the demo last week! The SDK alpha seems nice and simple

------
InYan
I'm happy about this like about a child’s first step.

------
dukakistejada
Finally! Can´t wait to try the testnet, hopefully soon :D

------
Cryptolion
Fantastic stuff! One step closer to the visionary internet computer <3

------
cryptodropme
The important step to launch Internet Computer.

------
ipv4
very smooth experience! go and download at sdk.dfinity.org

------
dfinityap
loving everything so far!

